# ….



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

….


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Bad link, MissK.


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

….


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

….


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Fantastic! Awesome work MissK.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Marvelous


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

This is beautiful


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

...


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks great. If you borrowed any work from my website, I hope you have given proper credit.

This is why I am going to publish a book even though I have an official copyright for my site -- in the US copyright office.

You did a great job putting it together, but I see many things that are on my website -- including quotations. They look directly lifted off of it.

I realize however we are all working from similar material. My only suggestion is you give credit, as in footnotes, etc. for a lot of what is in there. I am surprised a professor did not mention this to you.

I will post it as a link on my website however if that is alright with you.

The artwork is wonderful.
Your layout is also very professional.

And you did find a photo of another individual I was looking for:

I will credit your source.

My DPD in history page:

http://www.dreamchild.net/DPD%20History/dpdhistory.html

Credit should be given to Dr. Mauricio Sierra. "Depersonalization: A New Look At A Neglected Syndrome."


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you, and no i did not lift anything from your website, as everything i used is referenced from books.

As it is for university i would have an issue with plagiarism if i directly lifted anything from the internet.

I did not have to give credit as i contacted the authors for approval beforehand and i have given credit in areas which i felt i needed to, as it is a university project all my major references and citations are in the written piece i submit with the magazine.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Fair enough. I just wanted to be sure. My information has been lifted before.

So do you mind if I put this link from my website. And I see a name there, Starting with a K. I will give you credit.

Yes, plagiarism is what scares me to death on my site and I try to give credit to everyone.

I still think you did an excellent job.


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you, and no i dont mind at all if you link it on your site


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Great.


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

I just read through the whole thing. Well done.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Fantastic! Reading it now!

Much appreciation for featuring my poem "How Similar Their Fates Through Lies Had Always Been."


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

One thing I learned that actually really helped was this line on page 17:



> - Interactive dialogues with an imaginary person


I've never seen that as a symptom before, but I have it. Now I don't have to beat myself up or think I'm insane/weird for doing it cause I know it's part of this condition.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

Amazing, gonna print this out so I have something to read on the train to work 

Btw, is there a way to get this in pdf? I can't seem to print it out!


----------



## deathsitcom (Feb 21, 2013)

Very well done, it covers all the aspects of this disorder, also the graphic layout is awesome. Would hand this out to anyone as an overview, friends, family, therapists, anyone.


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Aspire said:


> Amazing, gonna print this out so I have something to read on the train to work
> 
> Btw, is there a way to get this in pdf? I can't seem to print it out!


I think there should now be a print option 



deathsitcom said:


> Very well done, it covers all the aspects of this disorder, also the graphic layout is awesome. Would hand this out to anyone as an overview, friends, family, therapists, anyone.


Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

HOw long did it take you to put this together?


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey! I'm late to the party, can you make it available for mobile devices? Thanks in advance


----------

